# Guest Rewards Change Over



## slither (Dec 18, 2015)

Does anyone know the exact date of the change over for using our points in direct relation to the dollar cost of a trip. I see January 2016, but no day. Is it on the first or sometime later in the month?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 18, 2015)

slither said:


> Does anyone know the exact date of the change over for using our points in direct relation to the dollar cost of a trip. I see January 2016, but no day. Is it on the first or sometime later in the month?


It's on the 24th of Jan., 2016!


----------



## slither (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks, Bob. Planning a March trip, so I'll wait a few weeks to see points to dollars compare.


----------



## tricia (Dec 18, 2015)

You can get an estimate sooner--right now, in fact. The AGR website has a points estimater for what redemptions will cost post-Jan 26. Scroll down on this page to use it.


----------



## abcnews (Dec 18, 2015)

We're going to Chicago in early February on the Capital Limited. Bedroom for two is about $500, but that would be 40,000 points if we were to use the current AGR redemption for a two zone bedroom. After January 24th, with the new plan it would be about 17,000 points, based on a $500 fare. So the new plan is somewhat attractive, and generally better for our typical trips.

Sadly, I will miss those long, two zone loophole rail journeys across the continent. But at least we can still book a few more of those trips before 1/24/16. And the actual travel can take place as far out as mid-December 2016, on the old "zone awards" AGR program. You do need to book those before January 24th.

On our February trip to Chicago, we actually booked it with some AMEX Amtrak certificates which we earned in the Membership Rewards program.


----------



## gercohen (Dec 19, 2015)

What is the cancellation rule (penalty?) for "old zone redemptions" booked before January 24 for travel after?


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 19, 2015)

gercohen said:


> What is the cancellation rule (penalty?) for "old zone redemptions" booked before January 24 for travel after?


If you cancel before January 24, there is no penalty. If you cancel a zone-based redemption on January 24 or after, the new penalties apply.


----------



## SteveSFL (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone know if changing a second passenger's name would invoke the change/cancel penalty?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 20, 2015)

Makes sense Steve since this is a "change" but its Amtrak so "..the answer is Blowin' in the wind.."???

Perhaps you should send a PM to Anthony on Flyer Talk for clarification?!


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 20, 2015)

I have been told on two occasions that I cannot change a name on an existing reservation.

They cancel and reissue the reservation.


----------



## inspiration100 (Jan 4, 2016)

Why can you not book out through Jan 23rd 2017? Is there a reason you can only redeem under the old system until Mid-Dec?


----------



## BCL (Jan 4, 2016)

inspiration100 said:


> Why can you not book out through Jan 23rd 2017? Is there a reason you can only redeem under the old system until Mid-Dec?


The change is all or nothing. That's the way it's been set up. It's not about the time of travel, but the time of the booking.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, the reservation system is loaded up only 11 months out. That is how it always has been, and there is no indication that will change in the foreseeable future.


----------



## abcnews (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, in mid January you should be able to book 11 months out to mid December. And the old plan had a lot of blackout days around Christmas anyway.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 4, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> gercohen said:
> 
> 
> > What is the cancellation rule (penalty?) for "old zone redemptions" booked before January 24 for travel after?
> ...


Just made a reservation today and she told me of the cancellation fee of 10%. She did NOT mention that it did not apply prior to Jan 24th. The travel is in August/September. I'll get my money's worth. PDX->ABQ via Starlight & Chief. Then ABQ->GRV via Chief, Capitol & Crescent. 65K points. $3300 for 0.05/point. Won't ever see that again. Last time we'll be able to afford that trip.


----------



## benale (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a feeling there are a lot of us who have booked the longest possible trips using the soon to be defunct zone system. I have a nice two zone roomette award from El Paso to Fort Lauderdale coming up. If you are on the fence on whether to book now or after 1/24, if you are looking for the longest trip possible book now. Zone trips booked in the next two and a half weeks will be good through December.


----------



## inspiration100 (Jan 12, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Yes, the reservation system is loaded up only 11 months out. That is how it always has been, and there is no indication that will change in the foreseeable future.


Thanks, I never realized it was only 11 months vs. 12 months.


----------



## jis (Jan 12, 2016)

inspiration100 said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the reservation system is loaded up only 11 months out. That is how it always has been, and there is no indication that will change in the foreseeable future.
> ...


Apparently just like the airlines....


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2016)

Some airlines, WN is a bit shorter, I think.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 12, 2016)

Southwest is rarely over 180 days in advance.


----------



## JayPea (Jan 12, 2016)

I booked a flight on Southwest today. Their website said they are currently taking reservations through August 5th.


----------

